# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  Access به سبک ایرانی (تغییر کلی ساختار و نمای کلی )

## AbbasSediqi

با سلام 
احتراما بنده به طور کل باید بگم که خیلی وقت نیست با اکسس کار میکنم اما تو همین یک سالی که دارم کار میکنم بیشترین منابع رو از این سایت گرفتم و بنابر این به بر و بچه های این سایت و اساتیدش احساس دین دارم سر همین تو این تاپیک میخوام به طور کل تمام تجربیاتم در ضمینه اکسس رو با همه در میون بزارم
اول از همه با قفک کردن کامل اکسس به طوری که تحت هیچ شرایطی نشه فایل دیتا بیس رو باز کرد یعنی به سورس دسترسی پدا کرد شروع میکنم
بعد شروع میکنم البته با کمک بقیه به طراحی و دیزاین های ابتکاری 
الانم در حال پورتابل کردن اکسس 2013 هستم و تا 70 در صد موفق شدم و وقتی تموم بشه در اختیار همه قرار میدم و امید وارم که اساتید و بقیه اعضا هم کمک کنن بهمن

----------


## AbbasSediqi

برای شروع اول از همه برنامه ای برای تبدیل دیتا بیس به فایل اجرایی یا همون exe رو برای شما قرار دادم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دومی یه نمونه کاره که ShiftKey غیر فعاله و اگه شیفت رو نگه دارید به سورس دست پیدا میکنین 
برای بستن شیفت کلید F12 رو بزنین و Password من AbbasSediqi رو بزنین شیفت هم از کار میفته
خواستین تو سورس Password رو عوض کنین
البته این ابتدای Ribbon که دارم می سازم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

سومی یه DateSelector

----------


## AbbasSediqi

یکی دیگه از مطالب مفید استفاده از Access در شبکه است . خواهشا تا انتها مطالعه کنید بعد
راه حل :
اول اینکه Table ها رو جدا در یک دیتابیس بسازید و در سرور قرار بدید و به روشی که تو پست دوم قرار دادم ببندیدش و از لو رفتن سورس جلو گیری  کنید
بعد Form ها و بقیه چیز ها رو در یک دیتابیس دیگه بسازید و برای استفاده کاربرها در اختیار قرار بدید 
منتها در ابتدای اجرا برنامه باید یک Form قرار بدید که اول در صورت عدم وجود link table فرم  link table creator اکسس رو باز کنه و با دادن آدرس محل فایل در سرور لینک تیبل ها رو بسازه و برنامه شروع به کار کنه
دوم در همون فرم ابتدایی باید شرط سالم بودن لینک رو قرار بدید که در صورت عدم سالم بودن لینک فرم link table manager  رو باز کنه و link ها رو اصلاح کنه 
البته میتونید با پسورد گذاری این کار رو فقط برای منیجر شبکه محدود کنید

برای اجرا link Table Creator :
ماکرو : RunMenuCommand - ImportAttachAccess
کد VBA : Private Sub Command0_Click()
On Error GoTo Command0_Click_Err

    DoCmd.RunCommand acCmdImportAttachAccess


Command0_Click_Exit:
    Exit Sub

Command0_Click_Err:
    MsgBox Error$
    Resume Command0_Click_Exit

End Sub 
برای اجرا link Table Manager :
ماکرو : RunMenuCommand - LinkedTableManager
کد VBA :
Private Sub Command2_Click()
On Error GoTo Command2_Click_Err

 DoCmd.RunCommand acCmdLinkedTableManager


Command2_Click_Exit:
    Exit Sub

Command2_Click_Err:
    MsgBox Error$
    Resume Command2_Click_Exit

End Sub

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم از APIViewer

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم تیکه آخر APIViewer

----------


## AbbasSediqi

طریقه لود کردن ریبون به دلبخواه و ساخت ریبون
اول باید یه فایل xml ریبون رو تهیه کنید . از طریق لینک پایین برنامه رو دانلود کنید و ریبونتون رو بسازید
http://www.aadconsulting.com/AccessR...lder_Setup.zip
بعد باید یه Table بسازید با اسم *USysRibbons بعد باید تیک Hidden رو بزنید
فیلد های این Table رو به حالت زیر باید تعیین کنید
*Field Size
Field Type
Field Name

Long Integer
AutoNumber
ID

255
Text 
RibbonName


Memo
RibbonXml


بعد فایل Xml رو که ساختین در فیلد Ribbonxml کپی کنید و یه اسم هم به دلخواه خودتون براش بزارید
بعد یک بار دیتابیس رو ببندید و دوباره باز کنید تا لود بشه .
بعد باید از منوی Access Option بعد منوی Current Database و در Ribbon and Toolbar Options مقابل Ribbon Name اسم ریبونتون رو انتخاب کنید . درمنوی کشویی اسم ریبونتون لود میشه
بعد تیک های Allow Full Menus , Allow Deault ShortCut Menus رو بردارید فایلتون رو ببنید و دوباره باز کنید فقط ریبون دلبخواه خودتون با تمامی امکانات و به شکل ریبون خود ماکروسافت لود میشه
برای ساخت ریبون های حرفه ای میتونین برنامه زیر رو دانلو کنید و راحت تر این کار رو بکند
برای آفیس 2010
http://www.ribboncreator2010.de/down...010_1.1017.zip
برای آفیس 2013
http://www.ribboncreator2013.de/down...13_V1.1007.zip
با این برنامه راحت ترین فقط لازمه فایلتونرو در این برنامه لود کنید وریبون دلبخواه خودتون رو بسازین و براحتی در برنامه تون ریبون لود میشه

----------


## AbbasSediqi

یادم رفت فارسی رو هم ساپورت میکنه میتونین براحتی تمامی منو ها رو با نام فارسی ذخیره کنید
خواهشا بقیه هم برای تبدیل اکسس به دلبخواه و فارسی کمک کنن

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اگر خواستید بگید کد های vb رو برای تنظیمات ریبون برای شما بزارم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم لینک دانلود پورتابل آفیس 2010 که به راحتی در هر سیستمی آفیس بدون نصب اجر میشود . البته اکسس در این لینک وجود ندارد
http://top2download.com/%D8%AF%D8%A7...-portable.html

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم راه لود کردن ریبون خارج از فایل اکسس یعنی فایل xml رو آدرس دهی میکنی و ریبون اجرا میشه 
اول طبق عکس ضمیمه یه Tabe میسازید 
ADP_EN.JPG
و بعد این فانکشن رو در فایلتون وارد میکنید
کد vb 



Public Function LoadRibbons()
'Load ribbons into the database
On Error GoTo Error1
    Dim strSQL As String
    Dim cnn As ADODB.Connection
    Dim rst As ADODB.Recordset
    Set cnn = New ADODB.Connection
    Set rst = New ADODB.Recordset
    strSQL = "SELECT * FROM [Ribbons]; "
    ' [Ribbons] has to be replaced by your table name.
    
    cnn.Open CurrentProject.Connection
    rst.Open strSQL, cnn, adOpenDynamic, adLockOptimistic
    Do Until rst.EOF
        Application.LoadCustomUI _
        rst("RibbonName").Value, rst("RibbonXml").Value
        rst.MoveNext
    Loop
Error1_Exit:
    On Error Resume Next
    rst.Close
    Set rst = Nothing
    cnn.Close
    Set cnn = Nothing
    Exit Function
Error1:
    Select Case Err
        Case 32609
               ' Ribbon already loaded
        Case Else
               MsgBox "Error: " & Err.Number & vbCrLf & _
                       Err.description, vbCritical, _
                      "Error", Err.HelpFile, Err.HelpContext
    End Select
    Resume Error1_Exit
End Function
بعد یک ماکروباید بسازید با نام Autoexec 
بعد در این ماکرو 
 runcode
 LoadRibbons()

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

> طریقه لود کردن ریبون به دلبخواه و ساخت ریبون
> اول باید یه فایل xml ریبون رو تهیه کنید . از طریق لینک پایین برنامه رو دانلود کنید و ریبونتون رو بسازید
> http://www.aadconsulting.com/AccessR...lder_Setup.zip
> بعد باید یه Table بسازید با اسم *USysRibbons بعد باید تیک Hidden رو بزنید
> فیلد های این Table رو به حالت زیر باید تعیین کنید
> *Field Size
> Field Type
> Field Name
> 
> ...


سلام 
من یه ریبون ساده ساختم و طبق دستورات بالا عمل کردم ، اما وقتی دیتابیس اکسس رو باز میکنم ارور زیر رو میده.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید مشکل از کجاست؟

ممنون
یا حق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست گلم شما با دوتا لینک بعدی یعنی نرم افزار IDBE RibbonCreator فایل xml ساختید 
وقتی با این نرم افزار کار میکنید باید از داخل خود برنامه Update in Database رو بزنید تا دوتا Model تو دیتابیس شما وارد کنه
تو پست پایین توضیح تصویری دادم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم از شخصی سازی کامل منو های ریبون و Access Option
0.jpg1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg

میبینید که تمامی منو ها به دلبخواه شما حذف و اضافه میشه

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم راه آپدیت کردن ریبون به دیتابیس
5.jpg

----------


## AbbasSediqi

فقط ببخشید برنامه اکتیو نیست

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم یه نمونه از فایل ایجاد شده و ادیت شده ریبون با این نرم افزار

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

سلام
واقعا برنامة خوبیه.
اما اگر اکتیو شده برنامه رو میشد پیداکرد بهتر بود. چون در این ورژن تنها میشه دوتا ریبون درست کرد و در هر سه گروه و در هر گروه 10 تا کنترول.
*SHAREWARE
 · 2 Tabs
 · 3 Groups
 · 10 Controls*
البته فکر نکنم تو یه پروژه ساده از این بیشتر نیاز باشه؛ اما باز هم نسخه اکتیو شده باشه خیال آدم راحت تره.

یا حق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم یه نمونه برنامه که اطلاعات پزشکی با منوی متحرک

----------


## morteza_lll

> برای شروع اول از همه برنامه ای برای تبدیل دیتا بیس به فایل اجرایی یا همون exe رو برای شما قرار دادم


عاليهههههههههههههههههه - ممنون

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم یه پروژه که CPU Usage هستش همون نشون دهنده کارکرد CPU
البته باید ocx رو رجیستر کنین
لایسنس رو هم گذاشتم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

در این پروژه رو از Codejeck استفاده کردم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

کس دیگه ای نیست کمک کنه ؟

----------


## 1397mehrdad

دوست عزیز از راهنماییهاتون و آموزش هاتون خیلی ممنونم ولی اگه می شد نمونه ها رو با اکسس 2003 می گذاشتید خیلی بهتر بود.

----------


## AbbasSediqi

چشم نمونه ها رو از این به بعد با اکسس 2003 قرار میدم
پس اون چند تایی رو که گذاشتم تو پست های قبلی همه رو اصلاح میکنم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

این همون CPU Usage تحت اکسس 2003 هستش

----------


## AbbasSediqi

نمی خوام با نمونه کار این تاپیک رو شلوغ کنم 
اما اگه کسی خواست بگه تا براش ارسال کنم
دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی و فارسی به انگلیسی
قرآن
دفتر تلفن حرفه ای
اطلاعات دارویی
اطلاعات پزشکی

----------


## AbbasSediqi

بابا هیچ کس دیگه نیست کمک کنه؟

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم یه نمونه کاما از طریقه استفاده از access در شبکه
البته به صورت Tablre Link 
در صورت عدم ارتباط با دیتابیس اصلی  اول Table Link قبلی رو پاک میکنه و بعد برنامه از شما درخواست آدرس جدید دیتابیس اصلی رو میکنه و بعد از وارد کردن آدرس جدید چک میکنه که آدرس درست هستش یا نه و در صورت درست بودن آدرس TableLink جدید رو میسازه و بعد شروع به کار میکنه
لازم به ذکره که دیتابیس اصلی Password داره و برنامه خودش Password رو وارد میکنه
اگه کسی بخواد دیتابیس اصلی رو که در اینجا Test هستش رو باز کنه باید Password رو بدونه

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوستان نظر یادتون نره

----------


## dabir1

ای آقا جان ! شما یکساله با اکسس کار میکنید و این همه اطلاعات دارید خیلی عالیه . من چند سالی است که نه البته حرفه ای بلکه از طریق همان ویزارد اکسس کار میکنم و خیلی نقص دارم و نقایصم همش در همین برنامه نویسی هااست که اصلا سردر نمی آورم و فقط اکسس را از طریق همان ویزارد ظاهری طراحی میکنم مثل چیدن یک پازل ساده . خیلی دوست داشتم حداقل کاربرد چند شرط ساده if , nz را یاد بگیرم و در محاسبات ساده اکسس بکار ببرم . از شما ممنون میشوم اگر برایم بفرستید به Dabir1  با تشکر .

----------


## قله بلند

> نمی خوام با نمونه کار این تاپیک رو شلوغ کنم 
> اما اگه کسی خواست بگه تا براش ارسال کنم
> دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی و فارسی به انگلیسی
> قرآن
> دفتر تلفن حرفه ای
> اطلاعات دارویی
> اطلاعات پزشکی



سلام
می تونم دیکشنری تون رو ببینم؟

----------


## قله بلند

> با سلام 
> احتراما بنده به طور کل باید بگم که خیلی وقت نیست با اکسس کار میکنم اما تو همین یک سالی که دارم کار میکنم بیشترین منابع رو از این سایت گرفتم و بنابر این به بر و بچه های این سایت و اساتیدش احساس دین دارم سر همین تو این تاپیک میخوام به طور کل تمام تجربیاتم در ضمینه اکسس رو با همه در میون بزارم
> اول از همه با قفک کردن کامل اکسس به طوری که تحت هیچ شرایطی نشه فایل دیتا بیس رو باز کرد یعنی به سورس دسترسی پدا کرد شروع میکنم
> بعد شروع میکنم البته با کمک بقیه به طراحی و دیزاین های ابتکاری 
> الانم در حال پورتابل کردن اکسس 2013 هستم و تا 70 در صد موفق شدم و وقتی تموم بشه در اختیار همه قرار میدم و امید وارم که اساتید و بقیه اعضا هم کمک کنن بهمن


سلام
من با این برنامه تونستم فایل اجرایی بسازم و پوشه فایل های صوتی رو هم به فایل اجرایی اتچ کنم.

حالا یک موردی مطرح است و اون اینکه دوست دارم به جای آیکون اکسس، آیکونی که خودم ساختم رو روی فایل اجرایی ام داشته باشم ولی در حین تولید فایل اجرایی، چنین امکانی فراهم نشده بود. راه دیگه ای هست تا بشه آیکن فایل اجرایی رو با تصویری که خودم دارم عوض کنم؟

----------


## AbbasSediqi

با استفاده از برنامه resoucre Hacker این کار رو انجام بده

----------


## AbbasSediqi

*صدور پیغامهای فارسی بجای پیغامهای Error اکسس

با تشکر از minaaa 

لازم به ذکره که این مطلب به طور کامل توسط شخص نامبرده تنظیم شده  و فقط نقل قول می باشد اما کاملا درست است.*

اساسا ،  هر خطا در اکسس یا VB    یک کد تولید می کند . برنامه نویسان باید یک بانک اطلاعات از کد   خطاهایی   که رخ می دهد داشته باشند تا بتوانند با چک کردن شماره خطا پیغام  فارسی    مناسب آن خطا را صادر کنند .
 بطور کلی دو روش کنترل خطا از این  قرارند:

۱- اگر خطا مربوط به کل فرم باشد باید از طریق رویداد OnError فرم کنترل شود .
 معمولا خطاهایی که مربوط به کدنویسی ما نبوده و  صرفا توسط اکسس و در   واکنش  به اشتباهات کاربر صادر می شود در این رویداد کنترل می  شود . در   این  رویداد ، پارامتر DataErr حاوی کد خطاست. (بعبارت واضح تر اگر می خواهید کد مربوط به هر Error را شناسایی کنید می توانید این دستور در رویداد OnError فرم بنویسید: MsgBox DataErr )
 بطور کلی بعد از اینکه کد خطاها را شناسایی کردید با  نوشتن قالب برنامه زیر در رویداد OnError فرم می توانید خطاها را کنترل کنید :

Dim Str as  String
 Select CaseDataErr
Case 3022
Str=”اطلاعات وارده تکراری است”
Case 2237
Str = “اطلاعات وارده در لیست وجود ندارد”
 ‘خط فوق برای مواردی است  که یک مقداری که در کمبو باکس وجود ندارد ، تایپ شده باشد
Case …
Str=…
 ….
EndSelect

Msgbox Str
Response =  acDataErrContinue
 [font=tahoma]rContinue

2- اگر خطا مربوط به کدهایی باشد که خودمان در یک Sub نوشته ایم :
 در این روش باید در ابتدای Sub با دستور : <اسم زیر روال کنترل خطا> On Error Goto ، کنترل خطا را به یک روال کنترل خطا ارجاع دهیم.
 ( تمام  کدهایی که ویزارد Command Button بطور خودکار در رویداد OnClick دکمه ها ایجاد می کند نمونه خوبی برای این روش هستند. ضمنا در این  روش بکمک Err.Number کد خطا شناسایی می شود )

----------


## AbbasSediqi

یه نمونه برای تغییر رزولیشن کامپیوتر
البته OCX رو باید نصب کنید

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم طریقه رجیستر کردن OCX
برای نمونه همون OCX پست قبل رو انتخاب کردم

توضیج : OCX  رو در آدرس Windows\System32 کپی کنید
بعد در Run یا CMD (همون CommandPrompt ) این دستور رو وارد کنید regsvr32 OCXName
OCXName همون اسم OCX شماست
نکته اگر خواستید که بعد از نصب پیغام نده ویندوز دستور رو به این حالت وارد کنید RegSvr32 /s OCXName
اینم نمونه فایل
یاحق

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم دیکشنری فارسی به انگلیسی و انگلیسی به فارسی

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم دنباله دیکشنری

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم برنامه برای MDE به MDB به همراه آموزش
نمونه کار جناب آقاینبیل پیروزمهرhttp://dc366.4shared.com/download/iQ...845a&lgfp=2000

----------


## AbbasSediqi

یه نمونه کار دیگه که عدد ها جدا میکنه و تک تک نشون میده
نمونه کار جناب آقای نبیل پیروزمهر

----------


## New Account

توضیح : برنامه MDE Unlocker  جهت ویرایش فایلهای MDE مورد استفاده قرار میگیره

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اگه مدیران و کابران رده بالا سایت اجازه بدن آموزش ساخت ریبون در اکسس رو در این تاپیک قرار بدم

اگر بیشتر از صد تا درخواست باشه شاید بشه یه کاری کرد

----------


## AbbasSediqi

شرمنده از آموزش ساخت ریبون در اکسس منصرف شدم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

آموزش ساخت منو برای Access

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اول از همه باید اعلام کنم که این در حقیق آموزش کار با Codejock هستش التبته نه کلی فقط همین منو های ساده

برای شروع اول باید Codejock رو دانلود و نصب کنید 

من خودم از ورژن 15.0.1 استفاده میکنم

اینم لینک دانلود با حجم 36MB

http://dl.sourcebaran.com/download/5...eBaran.Com.exe

----------


## AbbasSediqi

بعد طبق تصویر زیر عمل کنید 


Untitled.jpg

----------


## AbbasSediqi

سپس نام activex ایجاد شده رو به CommandBars تغییر بدید

----------


## AbbasSediqi

.........................

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم Splash Screen

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم نمونه تغییر تم برنامه

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم نمونه خود microsoft در استفاده UsysRibbon

----------


## alitor

سلام
مدتی است با اکسس کار میکنم البته در حد یوزر
سعیم همیشه این بوده مسائل کاری و روزمره زندگی رو با اون حل کنم برای همین برای ساخت تیبل و فرم و کوئری و ریپورت
به کتاب و منابع متفاوت مراجعه کردم تا بتوانم سوالات و مشکلات بعضا پیش پاافتاده خودم را پاسخی برایشان بیابم کار سختی بود
الان که با این تاپیک آشنا شدم باید بگم که تا حالا این همه مطلب مفید و کادبردی را یکجا و البته بی شائبه و بدور از خساست ندیدم
موفق و پیروز باشید :تشویق:

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم لینک Codejock 15.01 
فقط OCX ها و لایسنس ها به همراه برنامه برای رجیستر کردن از خود Codejock

http://freeupload.ir/iml2z3jpi5y0/Co...15.01.rar.html

----------


## AbbasSediqi

اینم یه نمونه از حالت درختی در اکسس

Untitled.jpg

----------


## AbbasSediqi

این هم یک نمونه از ریبون ساخته شده با Codejock

Untitled.jpg

----------


## mehdi_fiz

> اینم لینک Codejock 15.01 
> فقط OCX ها و لایسنس ها به همراه برنامه برای رجیستر کردن از خود Codejock
> 
> http://freeupload.ir/iml2z3jpi5y0/Co...15.01.rar.html



سلام ممنون بابت فایل های مفید تون
رمز فایل فشرده رو یادتون رفته اعلام کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## AbbasSediqi

با سلام دوباره 
ببخشید خیلی وقته که نیستم
پسورد : AbbasSediqi

----------


## G.hemati

سلام 
ممنونم از مطالب مفیدی که ارائه فرمودین  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
من برنامه Connect To Link Database With True رو دانلود کردم فقط نمیدونم چرا هنگام معرفی دیتابیس اصلی Error میگیره (طبق تصاویر ضمیمه)
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایین

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست عزیز  نمونه تست شد درست کار میکنه
اگر شما دیتابیس دیگری رو به برنامه معرفی میکنید باید پسورد رو که در عکس مشخص شده "123" هست رو تغییر بدید
و در دیتابیس جدید باید اسم table مورد نظر خودتون رو در مقابل tableName وارد کنید

----------


## G.hemati

با سلام 
من همون دیتابیس Test رو که پسوردش 123 هست و نام جدولش هم با کد همخوانی دارد (Table1) رو معرفی کردم . اما بازم Error میده .

----------


## edris0077

> برای شروع اول از همه برنامه ای برای تبدیل دیتا بیس به فایل اجرایی یا همون exe رو برای شما قرار دادم


نمیدونم چرا پیش من کنورت نمیکنه و این ارور رو میده:

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست عزیز اسم فارسی ساپورت نمیشه
اسم دیتابیس خودت رو به english تغییر بده

----------


## tanha50

باسلام وسپاس فراوان از برنامه های بسیار خوبی که در تاپیک قرار داده اید
جناب صادقی عزیز در فایل Connect To Link Database With True اگر بخواهیم چند جدول لینک شود چه کارباید بکنیم . اگر مقدور است تغییراتی که در کد باید اعمال شود ارائه بفرمائید 

بازه م از همه دوستان و مخصوصا جنابعالی کمال تشکر را داریم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست عزیز کد های cmdOk_Click برای هر table باید تکرار بشه
یا حق

----------


## tanha50

با سلام و سپاس فراوان از جناب صادقی عزیز 
به فرمایشات جنابعالی عمل کردم مشکل حل شد اما یه سوال دیگه برام پیش اومده که در صورت امکان اگر لطف کنید و توضیح بدید ممنون می شم

بنده اکسس رو به صورت تجربی و استفاده فراوران از تاپیک های سایت وزین برنامه نویس یاد گرفتم لذا سوالاتم اگر آماتوری هست ببخشید 

پیغام زیر بعد از انتخاب فایل ظاهر میشه و وقتی cancel میکنم از کدهای vba ارور میده که عکسشونو براتون ارسال میکنم

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست گرامی شما باید Enable all Macro  رو در Office Option فعال کنید
یا حق

----------


## sabaie

كدي هم داريد كه cONTROL TAB  رو راست چين بشه ممننون

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست عزیز کنترل تب اکسس همچین قابلیتی نداره اما میتونی با حذف تب ها و اضافه کردن یک کلید جدید و لینک کردن به اون پیج خاص مشکلت رو حل کنی 
اگر خواستی بگو نمونه بزارم 
یا حق

----------


## tanha50

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی 
جناب صدیقی بزرگوار ضمن تشکر از راهنماییهای مفید جنابعالی ، در فایل ضمیمه تمام جداول فایل old  به فایل اصلی منتقل می گردد .لطفا ضمن  بررسی فایل بفرماییدامکان دارد با تغییر کدها به جای همه جداول  1 یا 2 جدول منتقل گردند . قبلا از بذل توجه و راهنمایی جنابعالی و تمام دوستان سپاسگزارم
ضمنا این فایل رز از یکی از تاپیک های همین سایت دانلود کرده ام

----------


## AbbasSediqi

دوست عزیز اون نمونه بود و در یکی دیگه از پرسش ها نمونه کامل اون رو قرار دادم
دوم در این فایل معلوم نیست که کدوم تیبل باید اضافه بشه 


ماژول رو برای اضافه کردن هر چندتا تیبل از یک دیتابیس قرار دادم که در این ماژول فانکشن تایپ فارسی و تایپ عدد هم قرار داره 

برای فیلتر کرن تایپ دریک فیلد در OnKeyPress از فانکشن های FText, NumberText استفاده کنید و برای جلوگیری از اینکه در کپی و پست کردن در این فیلد هم دچار مشکل نشنه
در AfterUpdate از فانکشن های NumberWrite , fwrite استفاده بکنید 

یاحق

----------


## 2012ramin

سلام.
"DBtoEXE" برنامه کند و ناجالبی است.
غیر قابل اعتماد برای کارهای جدی.

----------


## varnuvarnu

دمت گرم خیلی عالی بود .....

----------


## rero.639

:اشتباه:  من که هنگ کردم

----------


## varnuvarnu

با سلام خدمت دوستان، ضمن تشکر از راهنماییهای استاد صدیقی عزیز لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید چطور میشه در یک جدول با دو فیلد کامبو باکس کاملا مشابه اطلاعات را از یکی که انتخاب میکنی در دومی هم انتخاب بشه من خودم با ماکرو after update جدول کار کردم ولی موفق نشدم لطفا دوستان راهنمایی کنند. با تشکر

----------


## AbbasSediqi

شرمنده بابت تاخیر در جواب دهی این نمونه هم تا بیستو یکم برای شما قرار میدم به خاطر مشغله بالای کاری
باز هم عذر میخوام
تا فردا

----------


## greenhose

با سلام
میخواستم از راهنمایی هاتون تشکر کنم خیلی بدرد کارم خورد :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## AbbasSediqi

خواهش میکنم

----------


## ATA_TABRIZ

با سلام خدمات دوست گرامي
آقاي صديقي اگه در مورد مطلب زير اطلاعاتي داريد خيلي ممنون ميشم منو راهنمايي بفرماييد

كد vba براي جمع دو تكست باكس در يك فيلد MEMO كه خاصيت ريچ تكست را دارد  و تكست باكسها با فاصله دوسطري در فيلد MEMO قرار گيرد
(اگه توي هز تكست باكس چند خط متن داشته باشيم متنها را باهم جمع زده و با فاصله دو خط در فيلد ممو قرار دهد)

----------


## ATA_TABRIZ

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØ§Øª Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ú¯Ø±Ø§ÙÙ
> Ø¢ÙØ§Ù ØµØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø²ÙØ± Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÙØ´Ù ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯
> 
> ÙØ¯ vba Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø§ÙØ³ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙ ÙÙÙØ¯ MEMO ÙÙ Ø®Ø§ØµÙØª Ø±ÙÚ ØªÙØ³Øª Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯  Ù ØªÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø§ÙØ³ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§ØµÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Ø·Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙØ¯ MEMO ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú¯ÙØ±Ø¯
> (Ø§Ú¯Ù ØªÙÙ ÙØ² ØªÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø§ÙØ³ ÚÙØ¯ Ø®Ø· ÙØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙÙ ÙØªÙÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ø²Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§ØµÙÙ Ø¯Ù Ø®Ø· Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙØ¯)


Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ³Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØØØ

----------


## mohammad5751

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø§Ø¯Ø¨ 
ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ DBtoEXE Ù ÚÚ¯ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¢ÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø¢ÛÚ©Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ§Û Ø¢Ù Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø´ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ 
ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø±Ù  Ø¹Ø¨Ø¯Ø§ÙÙØ­ÙØ¯ Ø¹Ø¨Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÛ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ±Ø³ØªØ§Ù ØªÙÚ¯Ø³ØªØ§Ù

----------


## sinafas

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÚØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØ´Ù ØªÙÛ Ø§Ú©Ø³Ø³ ÙÙØ· ÙØ±Ù Ø®Ø§ÙÛ Ø±Ù ÙØ´ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ú©Ø³Ø³ Ù¾Ø´Øª ÙØ±Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´ÙØ
ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙÛÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ø¨Ø¯ ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù
Ú¯ÛØ± Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¶ÛÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ
sinafas@gmail.com

----------


## math24

Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÚÛÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ØªØ§ ocx  Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù ÙÛØ² ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø´ÙØ :ÙØªÙÚ©Ø±:

----------


## AbbasSediqi

Ø§Ø² Resource_Hacker_3.4.0 Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù

----------


## AbbasSediqi

> Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø§Ø¯Ø¨ 
> ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ DBtoEXE Ù ÚÚ¯ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¢ÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø¢ÛÚ©Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ§Û Ø¢Ù Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø´ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ 
> ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø±Ù  Ø¹Ø¨Ø¯Ø§ÙÙØ­ÙØ¯ Ø¹Ø¨Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÛ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨ÙØ´ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ±Ø³ØªØ§Ù ØªÙÚ¯Ø³ØªØ§Ù


 Ø§Ø² Resource_Hacker_3.4.0 Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù

----------


## Mehr@ban

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¢ÙØ§Û ØµØ¯ÛÙÛ

ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙÙÛ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ù
ÚÙØ¯ØªØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÙØ· Ø¨ÙØ¯
Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªØ±Ø¬ÙÙ Ø®Ø·Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú©Ø³Ø³ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø³Û ÛÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ·Ù Ø±Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ.Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÛÙ ØªØ§ÛÙ¾Ú© ÛØ§ ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø§Ú©Ø³Ø³ ÙØ§Û 32 Ø¨ÛØª Ø¨Ù 64 Ø¨ÛØª Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ø¨Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙ! Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÛÙ ÙÙÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Û ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø®ÙØ¯Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø± ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙØ ÙÙÛ Ø®Ø¨ Ø§Ø®ØªÙØ§ÙØ§ØªÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØª ÙØ§Ú©Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÚ©Ø±Û Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¹Ø§ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø´Ù

----------


## gerailly

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ú©Ø§ØªÛØ± Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² 

Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ­ÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ø³Øª ÚÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ØªØ¨ ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø±ÛØ¨ÙÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ø±Ø´Û Ø±Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ·ÙØ§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø¨ÙÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø±Ù

----------


## ryonis

Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿  ½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½

----------

